# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Необъяснимо, но факт

## Jemal

Эта тема посвящена необъяснимым явлениям, таким как НЛО, призраки, полтергейтсы, геопатогенные зоны и д.р. Рассказывайте о необычных явлениях, которые довелось свидетельствовать лично. Будем вместе разбираться. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
в децтве видел вот такие 2-е штуковины больших размеров в небе (ночном), даж на нло не похоже, хз чо эт такое, потом ещё по радио про эту штуку говорили

----------


## Jemal

Я в детстве видел НЛО над Домом Быта. Дело было вечером. В небе возник зелёный шар немного лимоновидной формы, на небе был большой, в раза 1.5-2 больше луны. Он медленно пролетел по небу, потом исчез, вновь появился, вернувшись назад примерно на половину от пройденного пути, двигаясь в том же направлении. Через секунд 5-10 окончательно исчез...

----------


## Sanych

Есть вещи в этом мире довольно загадочные. И объяснить пока их далеко не просто.

----------


## Jemal

На жодинских дачах завелось неизвестное чудовище

На протяжении почти полугода товарищество, которое расположено буквально в паре километрах от Жодино, терроризирует неопознанное животное, охотящееся на кур.

Дачи находятся едва ли не в черте города. Потому там принято разводить кур и кроликов: чтобы покормить животных не нужно использовать транспорт, разве что велосипед. На дачах в любое время года можно встретить пенсионеров, которые здесь живут едва ли не постоянно. В общем, поселок сейчас представляет собой почти деревню.

И все было тихо и спокойно, пока несколько месяцев назад хозяева дачных курятников не столкнулись с проблемой: кто-то душит кур, оставляя трупики нетронутыми. Причем, этот кто-то проявляет недюжинную изобретательность при проникновении к насестам: выламывает по одной доске, подкапывает стенку… На прошлой неделе так и вовсе разошелся – выломал доску в заборе одной из дач, пробежал по двору, проник в курятник и изничтожил дюжину (!) кур. Их трупы поутру обнаружил хозяин-пенсионер, оставшийся без единой несушки.

Как утверждают местные жители, им удавалось заметить хищника. Выглядит он как небольшая черная собака. Охотники в недоумении. Кур может душить хорек или лиса. Ни тот, ни другая под описание не подходят. Дачники обратились за помощью к милиции. Ставить капканы или применять иные средства для поимки хищника самостоятельно не решаются.

----------


## vova230

Пусть ставят сами капканы, ловушки, электрозаграждения и т.п. За животное даже редкое отвечать не придется. А попадется Бомж, пусть прикопают тихонько в курятнике и помалкивают:unknw:

----------


## Jemal

Круги на полях становятся разнообразней 	 	 


Жители графства Оксфорд в замешательстве: на одном из ячменных полей внезапно появились огромные круги. Это не первый случай в Англии, но впервые загадочные рисунки сложились в образ медузы и с элементами рыбьих голов.

Жители графства Оксфорд в замешательстве: на одном из ячменных полей внезапно появились огромные круги. Это не первый случай в Англии, но впервые загадочные рисунки сложились в образ медузы. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Скептики считают, что это работа художников, которые оснащены современными компьютерами и которым помогают многочисленные добровольцы. Другие подозревают туристические фирмы и гостиницы, которые создают наплыв туристов в «аномальные» места. 

Но другие верят, что здесь поработало НЛО или какая-то другая неведомая сила. «Летние ночи слишком коротки для такой работы», – говорят они. 

Кто дальше? 

А вот эти круги с рыбьими головами появились не далеко от дороги A361 - одна из главных дорог Англии
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Загадки лаборатории нацистов в Кенигсберге 


На территории современного Калининграда, прежде немецкого города Кенигсберга, по слухам, во время войны находился подземный бункер, где нацисты проводили свои секретные эксперименты.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Система подземных тоннелей под Калининградом является одной из самых обширных и разветвленных в Европе. Начало ей было положено еще в XIII в. Каждый очередной правитель города добавлял к огромному лабиринту свои залы, галереи и тайники. В центре его располагались обширные подвалы и глубокая наклонная шахта под Королевским дворцом. 

Замок покоился на своеобразной подушке из огромных, залитых раствором валунов. Между ними тянулись узкие ходы, которые начинались в стенах центральной башни замка, последнего прибежища ее защитников. Внутри стен извивались винтовые лестницы, а под замком - большие и маленькие галереи со сводчатыми потолками и просторными залами. По тоннелям, ведущим из замка, можно было попасть в любой уголок города и даже за его пределы. 

Ключ к подземному лабиринту был обнаружен случайно. Древние строители одновременно с прокладкой галерей составляли план городских подземелий. Причем, делали его не на подверженной тлению и пожарам бумаге, а на специальных «закладных» кирпичах. Последние были найдены на месте расположения замкового музея. 

Вскоре после прихода к власти в 1933 г. Адольфа Гитлера в подземельях под бывшим королевским замком возникла одна из самых засекреченных лабораторий Третьего Рейха – «Кенигсберг-13». Ее деятельность контролировалась лично гауляйтером Восточной Пруссии Эрихом Кохом, а о самом ее существовании знал только узкий круг посвященных лиц из ближайшего окружения фюрера. 

Перед только что сформированным секретным подразделением поставили две основные задачи. Первая – изучение оккультных наук, включая астрологию, магию, гипноз, различные культы. Вторая задача носила более практический характер – разработка концепции психотронного оружия на основе результатов изучения метафизических знаний. Большое внимание уделялось восточным мистическим учениям. На улицах города появились буддийские монахи в белых и красных одеждах зловещего тибетского ордена бон… 

После войны архив мистической лаборатории №13 бесследно исчез. По одной из версий, после окончания войны советское правительство обменяло его за «ненадобностью» у американцев на трофейные немецкие станки. Другая версия гласит, что бумаги сгинули в стенах КГБ, согласно третьей – перед отступлением сотрудники лаборатории успели затопить подвалы замка, в которых находились многочисленные папки с записями.

Прошло 60 лет. Казалось бы, история «тайной лаборатории Гитлера» в Кенигсберге должна была превратиться просто в легенду, но… В последнее время в Калининграде стали происходить странные и пугающие вещи. Например, несколько лет назад в День Победы группа студентов решила сфотографироваться возле могилы философа Иммануила Канта. 

Когда снимки были отпечатаны, ребята увидели на них загадочного незнакомца. Человек, одетый в эсэсовскую форму и дырявую каску, возвышался позади группы фотографирующихся. Левой рукой он придерживал автомат-шмайссер, а правую вскидывал в нацистском приветствии… Не оставалось никакого сомнения, что солдат был привидением. 

Позднее в окрестностях Королевского замка видели еще один призрак – нацистского искусствоведа доктора Альфреда Рода. Именно он был хранителем вывезенной из Царского села Янтарной комнаты. 

Вряд ли призраки могли быть чьим-то розыгрышем. Возможно, в стенах лаборатории проводились какие-то опыты, связанные с выделением астрального тела или созданием так называемого «поля памяти», способного материализовать информацию обо всех происходивших в этом месте событиях. Речь может идти и о визуальных эффектах, вызванных воздействием на психику человека: ведь в лаборатории трудились над созданием психотронного оружия! Какой простор для исследований… 

Юрий Супруненко для газеты "Правда"

_ добавлено через 3 часа 51 минуту_ 
Поразительная находка в черепе Наполеона 	

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Эту поразительную находку сделал французский исследователь Антуан Лефевр — он обнаружил в черепе Наполеона Бонапарта крохотную металлическую пластину диаметром чуть больше сантиметра, весьма похожую на деталь электронного механизма. Именно эта "запчасть", заявляет Лефевр, резко повышала интеллектуальные способности императора.



Металлический предмет с острыми зубцами был обнаружен случайно. Лефевр занимался исследованием эксгумированного скелета Наполеона, пытаясь установить физиологические причины его малорослости (рост императора не достигал 160 см). Исследователь получип на проведение работ специальный грант правительства на 90 тыс. долларов.
Проводя рукой по внутренней поверхности черепа, Лефевр нащупал небольшую выпуклость. Пытаясь рассмотреть ее получше, ученый взял сильную лупу и увидел наполовину затянутое костной тканью металлическое нечто... Оно напоминало микрочип, используемый в электронных аппаратах.

Всестороннее изучение инородного предмета показало, что он является не чем иным, как миниатюрным передатчиком электрических импульсов в головной мозг и сердце. По добные импульсы, подчеркивает Лефевр, резко повышают способность мозга решать сложные интеллектуальные задачи.

Слой костной ткани, которая наросла вокруг железки, был довольно заметным. Это означает, по мнению ученого, что прибор имплантировали, когда Наполеон был молодым.

А осуществили это, возможно, представители инопланетной цивилизации, высадившиеся на Землю и проникшие в охваченную революцией Францию. "Сделано это было с целью повлиять на развитие человечества, — подчеркивает Лефевр. Согласно расчетам ученого, стимулятор интеллекта был вживлен будущему гению в июле 1794 года. Наполеон исчез в то время на несколько дней из поля зрения всех знавших его людей. Позднее он утверждал, что был арестован, провел эти дни в тюрьме и отпущен на свободу.

— Однако нет никаких документальных свидетельств ареста, — подчеркивает ученый, извлекший из черепа Наполеона стимулятор. — Я считаю, что он был похищен в то время инопланетянами, которые и сделали ему операцию по вживлению прибора.

Одним из свидетельств этой операции является хорошо известная привычка Бонапарта периодически прикладывать руку к сердцу, хотя никакими сердечными болезнями он не Страдал, обладая отменным здоровьем и исключительной физической выносливостью. Водимо, время от времени у императора возникало легкое учащение сердечных сокращений из-за посылаемых стимулятором электрических сигналов.

Другим, гораздо более очевидным подтверждением следует считать внезапное резкое повышение военных способностей Бонапарта, справедливо снискавших ему славу гениального полководца. До своего исчезновения таких способностей Наполеон не проявлял. Правда, он удачно провел военную операцию по освобождению в 1793 г. порта Тулой, захваченного англичанами, за что был произведен в бригадные генералы. Однако для ее осуществления не требовалось каких-то исключительных военных талантов.

Но то, что Наполеон демонстрировал на полях сражений после 1794 года, многие современники и военные специалисты считают почти чудом. Во время итальянской кампании в 1796-1799 годах он командовал небольшой армией полураздетых и голодных солдат, уступавшей пропивнику по численности и артиллерийскому вооружению. И это воинство оборванцев одерживало одну блестящую победу за другой. Решающее значение здесь имела внезапно обнаружившаяся у Наполеона способность просчитывать все возможные действия на поле боя — свои и противника — примерно на двадцать ходов вперед.

Примерно с 1810 года военно-стратегические способности Наполеона стали постепенно ослабевать; Скорее всего, это объясняется тем, что микрочип в его черепе начал постепенно выходить из строя. Не исключено также, что инопланетяне, посылавшие в этот прибор электромагнитные или какие-либо инью импульсы, решили, что Бонапарт выполнил свою миссию. Утратив сверхъестественные способности. Наполеон начал терпеть неудачи.

Антуан Лефевр считает бесспорным, что инопланетяне на протяжении всей истории человечества оказывали разными способами влияние на его развитие. Продолжают делать это и поныне.

----------


## Asteriks

А как вы считаете, что связывает близнецов, которые чувствуют друг друга на расстоянии?  И как получается такое, что когда случается несчастье с близким человеком, другой ощущает это прямо физически? Что это? Передача мыслей на расстоянии?

----------


## Jemal

Нечто подобное, а именно взаимодействие матери и ребенка, я уже объяснял на примере биополей. При развитии близнецов, они получают одинаковую информационную структуру от матери т.к. развитие происходит одновременно, а может даже и синхронно. )

----------


## Asteriks

Когда-то давно читала журнал, статья называлась "Миры внутри нас". Приводился пример того, как человек на одном конце земного шара передавал мысли другому, находящемуся на другой стороне земного шара. Но для этого человека надо было ввести в особое состояние. Это же состояние, как говорят учёные, может наступить. если человека поместить между зеркал, расположенных особым образом. Возникает вопрос о Зазеркалье. Может, действительно, существуют другие тонкие миры не только вокруг, но и внутри нас?

----------


## vova230

Все возможно. Про зеркальный коридор вообще много всего говорят.

----------


## Jemal

Возможно в системе зеркал биополе человека усиливается либо меняет диапозон действия и получает способность взаимодействовать во всемирном информационном поле, прям как интернет)

----------


## vova230

> Возможно в системе зеркал биополе человека усиливается либо меняет диапозон действия и получает способность взаимодействовать во всемирном информационном поле, прям как интернет)


Нет, наверно здесь что-то иное. Говорили и о физическом воздействии. Может так можно открыть проход между параллельными мирами.

----------


## Asteriks

Кстати, про временные дыры. Описываются случаи исчезновения и появления людей через много лет, которые якобы попали в такую дыру. Читала про женщину с "Титаника". Не знаю, верить или нет.

----------


## Jemal

А можно поподробнее про "Титаник"

----------


## vova230

Верить трудно, но всякое говорят.
Про Титаник не расскажу, смутно помню, а вот в Аральском море есть остров "Барса-Кельмес", так там была экспедиция научная и пропала. А потом вдруг возвращается один участник, говорит что все пропали, он один остался. Всякие ужастики рассказывал. А ему говорят, как мол ты сам выжил, ведь тридцать лет уже прошло. А для него только три дня.

----------


## Jemal

Вот представишь какая огромная вселенная, Земля лишь ничтожная песчинка в этой огромной пустыне. Но на этой песчинке происходит столько странного...Неужели так на каждой планете?...А если экспедиция на Марсе устроит себе жилище, будут ли там полтергейсты, или призраки возможно существовавшей на Марсе древней цивилизации...Че бедные МАРСОнафты делать то будут...

----------


## Asteriks

Про женщину с "Титаника" читала давно, особо не напрягаясь. Всё, что помню, что появилась женщина, считавшаяся погибшей, через пару десятков лет. Имя и фамилия её действительно были в списке пассажиров, личность подтвердили, во времени не ориентировалась. Не могу подробнее, не старалась запоминать, потому что не верила.

----------


## Jemal

Кто-нибудь "Псифактор" смотрел?

----------


## Jemal

Сериал довольно старый. Еще сейчас крутят\крутили по ТВ-3. Основанный на реальных событиях, в сюжет вошли необяснимые факты: переселение душь, полтергейтсы и прочее...Так была серия, как человек попал в прошлое,а вместо него от туда появился другой. Тот который из прошлого стал главным героем расследования. Порылись по архивам и убедились, что он действительно из прошлого. На всё время расследования его упекли в психушку, а когда нашли его потомков и привели к нему, тот уже повесился...

_ добавлено через 19 часов 3 минуты_ 




> Что есть душа человеческая?
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> Каждый человек рано или поздно задает себе вопрос: что будет после физической смерти? Все кончится с последним вздохом или за порогом жизни будет существовать душа? И вот вслед за отменой партийного надзора за процессом познания стала появляться научная информация, доказывающая, что человек обладает бессмертным сознанием. Так у наших современников, закомплексованных "основным вопросом философии", похоже, появился реальный шанс завершить земной путь без страха небытия.
> 
> 
> 
> Согласно Библии, Бог сотворил человека, а потом "вдунул в лице его дыхание жизни, и стал человек душою живого".
> 
> ...

----------


## Jemal

> Сколько весит наш биоплазменный двойник
> 
> В конце 1990 года весь мир облетело сенсационное сообщение о том, что душа материальна и ее можно взвесить. В одной из лабораторий США обнаружили, что душа - это биоплазменный двойник человека, имеющий яйцевидную форму. Она покидает тело хомо сапиенса в момент его смерти. Взвешивая умирающих на специально сконструированных весах, в которых были учтены все возможные известные физиологии весовые кол***ния тела, уходящего в небытие, исследователь Лайэлл Уотсон обнаружил поразительный факт - они становились легче на 2,5-6,5 граммов!
> 
> Справедливости ради заметим, что подобные исследования не являются прорывно-новаторскими. Еще в 1915 году в адвентистском журнале "Благая весть" № 8 был описан научный эксперимент американского врача Мак-Дугала. Он тоже определял вес "того неизвестного, что называется душой". Опыт состоял в том, чтобы выяснить, насколько изменяется вес человека в "мгновение, когда жизнь его оставляет". Измерения показали, что "душа весит пять с половиной золотников", то есть 22,4 грамма.
> 
> К слову, подобные изменения веса человеческого тела наблюдаются не только в момент смерти. Нечто подобное фиксируется и в период сна. Недавно в одном медицинском центре Швейцарии исследователи провели интересный эксперимент. Испытуемые (23 добровольца) ложились на сверхчувствительные кровати-весы и засыпали. В момент, когда человек переходил грань между явью и сном, он терял в весе от 4 до 6 граммов. Будто бы душа во время сна покидает тело и отправляется куда-то странствовать. При пробуждении отмечалось точное такое же увеличение веса.
> 
> Рассказывая о взвешивании душ, нельзя не остановиться и на нашем отечественном опыте. Доктор технических наук, специалист по качеству, эффективности и надежности ракетной техники Мстислав Романович Мирошников поставил так называемый острый опыт с мышью. Он поместил животное в герметичный стеклянный сосуд и установил его на чашу аналитических весов. Резерв воздуха в емкости не пополнялся, поэтому спустя некоторое время грызун погиб от удушья.
> ...









> Изучается смерть
> 
> В 1926 году член королевского географического общества сэр Вильям Баррет издал печатный труд о видениях умирающих. По собранным в нем сведениям широкая общественность узнала, что перед смертью люди наблюдают другие миры, слышат музыку и часто видят умерших родственников.
> 
> Но только в начале 70-х годов ХХ века американский профессор философии и психологии доктор медицины Раймонд Моуди стал одним из первых врачей-профессионалов, взявшихся за исследование малоизвестного явления, которое было названо им "почти смертельный опыт". По результатам исследований ученый опубликовал в 1975 году книгу "Жизнь после жизни". Сразу после выхода в свет она стала бестселлером. Достаточно сказать, что до конца 1999 года было продано более трех миллионов экземпляров этого издания. Изложенные в ней факты коренным образом изменяют все прежние представления о смерти человека.
> 
> В книге проанализированы ощущения 150 несчастных, оказавшихся в состоянии клинической смерти, но затем возвращенных к жизни. Напомним читателю, что клиническая смерть является обратимым этапом умирания, который протекает в течение нескольких минут после прекращения кровообращения и дыхания. Продолжительность пребывания человека в этом состоянии при нормальной температуре тела обычно не превышает 8 минут, в условиях охлаждения может несколько удлиняться. При проведении реанимационных (лат. re - снова + animatio - оживление) мероприятий человека можно вывести из состояния клинической смерти и вернуть к жизни.
> 
> Раймонд Моуди установил, что в околосмертном состоянии человек испытывает умиротворение, ощущает выход из тела, полет внутри "тоннеля", приближение к источнику света и многое другое. Печатный труд американца дал импульс дальнейшим последователям в этом направлении.
> ...

----------


## Jemal

> Посмертное сознание - не вымысел
> 
> И вот наконец сенсация. В начале 2001 года было опубликовано исследование, проведенное Питером Фенвиком из Лондонского института психиатрии и Сэмом Парина из Центральной клиники Саутгемптона. Учеными были получены неопровержимые доказательства того, что сознание человека не зависит от деятельности головного мозга и продолжает жить, когда все процессы в мозге уже прекратились.
> 
> В рамках научной работы экспериментаторы изучили истории болезни и лично опросили 63 кардиологических больных, переживших клиническую смерть.
> 
> Оказалось, что 56 вернувшихся с того света не помнят ничего. Они потеряли сознание и пришли в себя на больничной койке. Однако у семерых сохранились отчетливые воспоминания о том, что они испытали в период клинической смерти. Четверо утверждают, что ими овладело чувство покоя и радости, время побежало быстрее, ощущение своего тела исчезло, настроение стало приподнятым, даже возвышенным. Затем возник яркий свет, свидетельствующий о переходе в иной мир. Чуть позже появились мифические существа, похожие на ангелов или святых. Все опрошенные находились какое-то время в ином мире, а затем вернулись к действительности.
> 
> Следует заметить, что эти больные вовсе не были набожными людьми. Например, трое признались, что церковь вообще не посещают. Таким образом, объяснить подобные рассказы религиозным фанатизмом не получается.
> ...

----------


## Jemal

Рай и ад

Возникает вопрос: куда же попадает душа после смерти человека?

Если вы умерли, прожив неправедную жизнь, то в ад не попадете, а вечно будете находиться на Земле в наихудший период человечества. Если же ваша жизнь была безупречной, то и в этом случае окажетесь на Земле, но в столетии, где нет места насилию и жестокости.

Так считает французский психотерапевт Мишель Лерье, автор книги "Вечность в прошлой жизни". В этом его убедили многочисленные интервью и гипнотические сеансы с людьми, пережившими состояние клинической смерти. Исследователь делает вывод, что умершие уходят в основном в прошлые столетия.

"Во время сеансов гипноза все мои 208 объектов наблюдения (за исключением троих), описывая уход из этой жизни, указывали на прошедшие периоды в истории. Они вспоминали, как шли по длинному тоннелю туда, где свет и покой. Их приветствовали знакомые люди, а затем они опять оказывались на Земле, правда в прежних столетиях".

Вначале Лерье предполагал, что он получает информацию о предыдущей инкарнации (очередное рождение души на физическом плане) обследуемых. Однако по мере накопления фактов ученый пришел к выводу: объекты его исследования - это те, кто умер и оказался в приятных для себя обстоятельствах, и те, кто нашел себя в ужасный исторический период.

"Например, один интервьюированный мною заключенный оказался усталым и голодным рабом на римских галерах. Под гипнозом он описывал ужасные побои и вспоминал муки жажды и холода. Любящей же матери, посвятившей себя бедным, была уготована жизнь, достойная лишь египетской царицы Клеопатры. Ей были даны богатство, власть и сотни слуг, чтобы исполнить любое ее желание. Выйдя из гипнотического сна, она рассказала, что всегда мечтала жить во времена фараонов".

По мнению Лерье, все сводится к тому, что жить на нашей грешной планете нужно достойно, уважая себя и других.

И тем не менее есть люди, попадающие в ад. Это самоубийцы. Ушедшие из жизни по своей воле очень сурово наказываются в загробном мире. Доктор Брус Грейсон, психиатр при отделении "скорой помощи" университета штата Коннектикут, глубоко и всесторонне изучивший данный вопрос, свидетельствует: "Никто из самоубийц, переживших временную смерть, не пожелает ускорить конец своей жизни в дальнейшем. Знакомство с потусторонним миром дает понимание, что земная жизнь имеет очень важное подготовительное значение. Только Бог решает, когда человек достаточно созрел для вечности".

----------


## Akasey

*Зоны потерянного времени.* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
На Земле встречаются места, где наблюдаются так называемые хрональные феномены. Люди там порой перестают ориентироваться во времени, а часы дают сбой…
Например, в черногорском городе Которе все часы показывают неверное время – одни спешат, другие отстают… В Средние века, чтобы правильно исчислять время, городские власти были вынуждены ввести должность государственного шагомера. Этому человеку предписывалось ежедневно с восходом солнца выходить из дому и с одинаковой скоростью идти сначала в сторону городских ворот, а потом назад. При этом он должен был смотреть на часы. Если продолжительность пути в одну сторону по времени отличалась от продолжительности обратного пути, это свидетельствовало об аномалии.
Интересно, что жители города связывали часовые перебои с изменением силы земного притяжения. Часы сбоят - значит, жди землетрясения! Горожане складывали вещи и поспешно покидали свои жилища. Оправдывались их ожидания или нет – об этом хроники умалчивают. Однако последнее землетрясение в этих местах приключилось в 1979 г., а время продолжает «чудить».
На восток от Твери, между селами Тухани, Соболины и Сосновец, находится так называемый Сандовский треугольник. Люди здесь сутками ходят по кругу, компасы и другие приборы перестают работать. В наличии этой аномалии тверскому маркшейдеру Валентине Земляной пришлось убедиться на собственном опыте.
«В ходе своей работы мы должны были обследовать и этот район, - рассказывает Валентина . - И что же: когда вошли в зону, один из наших товарищей обнаружил, что у него остановились часы. Стали сверять, и оказалось, что часы встали одновременно у всех членов экспедиции.
Когда мы вышли в Тухани, то спросили время у местных жителей. А посмотрев на свои наручные часы, с удивлением обнаружили, что они преспокойно идут, притом без отставания. На них вновь было то же самое время, что и в Тухани, Сандове, Москве…
Позже мы рассказали о необычайном явлении приехавшим в Тухани ребятам-геофизикам. Заинтересовавшись, они вышли в зону со своим радиометрическим прибором «Сосна», который измеряет уровень радиации и устанавливает наличие магнитных полей. Но прибор отключился, и они ничего не могли с ним поделать».
В. Земляная видит причину феномена в залегании под землей песчано-гравийных смесей. Отсюда возникает магнитная аномалия, которая воздействует на приборы и людей. Что же касается часов, которые то отстают, то идут правильно, то на выходе из аномальной зоны ход хронометров, видимо, ускоряется и через некоторое время возвращается к нормальному ритму, так что люди ничего не замечают.
Нечто похожее наблюдается и в Верховажском районе Архангельской области. В архивных записях за 30 июня 1912 г. говорится, что у членов побывавшей там научной экспедиции, исследовавшей магнитное поле, во главе с ученым Императорской Академии Наук Александром Лоидисом, все часы одновременно дали сбой.
В селе Морозово, что в 28 км от Верховажья, в 1944 г. совершили вынужденную посадку пять военных самолетов: у пилотов одновременно зашкалили все приборы, была потеряна ориентация. Впрочем, происходит такое не только в Морозово.
Еще в 90-х годах прошлого столетия питерские геофизики зафиксировали в окрестностях Верховажья локальную геомагнитную аномалию. Согласно одной из версий, причиной ее возникновения могли стать залежи железных руд. Не так давно в эти места прибыла экспедиция из трех человек под руководством кандидата географических наук Анатолия Ехалова. Исследователи рассчитали, что центр аномальной зоны находится в небольшом лесочке на берегу реки в полутора километрах от Чушевиц.
Перед входом в зону они нарочно сверили наручные часы. Но через пять часов все хронометры уже показывали разное время: кварцевые часы убежали на две минуты вперед, механические отстали на пять минут, а электронные вообще остановились и показывали одно и то же время – 11:65! Кстати, даже замена батарейки на следующий день не смогла привести их в «чувство».

----------


## Jemal

> Магнитное поле и самовозгорание людей - что общего?	 
> 
> Тайны самовозгораний людей, загадочные исчезновения, эксперименты по электромагнетизму - что между ними общего? На первый взгляд - ничего. Но специалисты по аномальным явлениям считают, что все эти явления тесно взаимосвязаны. Обратимся к фактам. 
> 
> О случаях, когда человек сгорал заживо по неизвестной причине, известно уже давно. В 1731 г. таким образом погибла графиня Банди из Касены. В спальне обнаружили лишь ее голову, три пальца и останки ног. Все остальные части тела превратились в пепел. При этом ни один из предметов в комнате не пострадал от огня. В 1919 г. известный английский писатель Дж. Темпл Джонсон был найден в своем доме мертвым. Нижняя половина его тела превратилась в уголь. И вновь - ни на одежде, ни на других предметах никаких отметин пламени. 
> 
> Феномен спонтанного возгорания нередко пытаются объяснить химическими причинами. Мол, человек употре***л слишком много алкоголя, спирт постепенно накапливался в организме и, в конце концов, загорелся. Но уже установлено, что самовозгорания неоднократно происходили в так называемых аномальных зонах. 
> 
> Так, в октябре 1990 г. два пастуха пасли стадо на берегу Волги неподалеку от города Жирновска. Они решили остановиться на отдых в месте, пользующемся у местного населения дурной славой, - «Чертовом логове». В это время овцы вдруг встревоженно заблеяли, и один из пастухов пошел посмотреть, что случилось. Другой остался сидеть на камне. Когда, успокоив животных, пастух вернулся к своему напарнику, то увидел возле камня его обугленный труп… Одежда на трупе нисколько не обгорела. 
> ...










> Исследование подтверждает существование «черных дыр» интернета 	 
> 
> Иногда Вы пытаетесь выйти на страничку в интернете, но по непонятной причине ничего не происходит. Вы можете винить свое воображение, свой компьютер или предположить, что сайт подвергся атаке. А может, сервер, на котором он хостится, в данный момент упал. Но причина может оказаться куда как более загадочной.
> 
> При том огромном количестве человек, что пользуются сейчас интернетом, могут происходить самые странные явления. Из них наиболее странным оказался недавно обнаруженный — но давно подозреваемый — феномен «черных дыр» интернета. Без чьего-либо сознательного участия трафик иногда перенаправляется в эти дыры и теряется навсегда, несмотря на то, что компьютеры получателя и отправителя установили, казалось бы, рабочее соединение.
> 
> Исследователи из Вашингтонского университета разработали систему, названную ими «Хаббл», прочесывающую глубочайшие недра интернета в поиске черных дыр и публикующую результаты на интернет-сайте. В результате мы получаем постоянно меняющуюся карту слабых мест интернета. Пользователи могут просмотреть конкретную карту или впечатать тот или иной веб-адрес, чтобы установить источник своих проблем.
> 
> Университет представит доклад о своем исследовании в Сан-Франциско на симпозиуме по дизайну и имплементации сетевых систем. Этан Кетс-Бассет, докторант Вашингтонского университета по компьютерной науке и инженерии, объясняет, каким образом исследование развенчивает распространенное заблуждение о том, что если и получатель и отправитель активны, интернет «просто работает»: «Принято считать, что если соединение с интернет работает исправно, то у вас есть доступ ко всему интернету. Мы установили, что это не так».
> ...

----------


## Jemal

> Загадка разумных молний 	 
> 
> Веками бушующая стихия пугала человека. Молнии, бьющие с н***, несущие смерть и пожары, казались стрелами богов. Их боялись, заклинали, пытались обуздать. 
> 
> Когда ученые изобрели молниеотвод и испытали его (ценой жизни нескольких физиков), эйфория от кажущейся победы над силами Природы была столь велика, что в честь победителей устраивались пышные приемы и торжественные балы, нo достигнута ли была полная победа?! Отнюдь. За последнее столетие количество жертв молний неуклонно растет. Например, только во Франции, где ежегодно регистрируется около миллиона ударов молний, гибнет несколько десятков людей и около 10 тысяч коров. Кстати, при такой точности попадания в человека (на одного убитого "тратится" около 10 тысяч ударов) молнии вполне можно сравнить с пулями (которых, например, во время позиционных войн тратится на одного убитого противника от 1 до 100 тысяч). Словно бы вся наша Земля - это один большой тир или простреливаемая насквозь прифронтовая полоса. 
> Возможно, без молниеотводов количество жертв было бы еще больше, но защитить нас в полной мере они так и не смогли. Точнее говоря, они прекрасно защищают нас от "электрических пробоев из облаков", то есть от того, чем считали молнию после открытия электричества. "Молния - разряд тока мощностью до 3 млрд Дж, движущийся из облака вниз со скоростью 160-1600 км/с (и 140000 км/с - с половинной скоростью света движется иногда обратно с земли в облака) по ионизированному каналу воздуха с температурой плазмы до 30 000 градусов (в 5 раз выше, чем на Солнце), с диаметром канала 1,27 см, окруженной 3-6-метровой короной, длиной от 90 м до 32 км и сопровождающийся звуковой ударной волной (громом), слышимой иногда на расстоянии до 29 км" - такие статистические сведения накопила о молниях всезнающая наука. 
> 
> Да, молния подчиняется большинству законов распространения электрических разрядов, но... не всем и не всегда. Да, молния состоит из электрического заряда, но... либо мы в действительности не знаем, что такое электричество, либо молния включает в себя не только электричество. Да, синоптики в большинстве случаев предсказывают наступление грозовых дней, но... поведение молний во многих случаях не поддается прогнозированию и пониманию. 
> 
> ...

----------


## GRAF

А слабо найти статистику по выжившим после попадания молний????????

----------


## Jemal

> А слабо найти статистику по выжившим после попадания молний????????


По разным оценкам, погибают от 5 до 30% пораженных молнией, следовательно 70-95% выживают

_Jemal добавил 13.07.2009 в 18:11_
Что такое шаровая молния?

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
 До сих пор никто в точности не может ответить на этот вопрос. Шаровая молния является одним из самых загадочных природных явлений. Первое упоминание о шаровой молнии приходит к нам из VI века: епископ Григорий Турский писал тогда о появлении огненного шара во время церемонии освящения часовни. С тех пор накоплены тысячи свидетельств очевидцев, но явление шаровой молнии по-прежнему остается необъяснимым. 
   Обобщение большого количества свидетельств позволило составить усредненный "портрет" шаровой молнии. Чаще всего она имеет форму шара, но рассказывают также о грушевидных, овальных и медузообразных молниях. Размер ее в большинстве случаев составляет от 5 до 30 сантиметров, время "жизни" обычно около 10 секунд, но иногда - более минуты; передвигается она со скоростью 0,5-1 метр в секунду. Цвет - обычно красный, оранжевый или желтый, гораздо реже - голубой, белый или синий. В помещение шаровая молния может проникнуть не только через открытое окно или дверь. Иногда, она, деформируясь, просачивается в узкие щели или даже проходит сквозь стекло, не оставляя в нем никаких следов. Поведение шаровой молнии непредсказуемо. Иногда она просто исчезает, а в других случаях взрывается, принося иногда значительный ущерб. Существует гипотеза, что шаровая молния возникает как следствие разряда линейной молнии. Однако в 20% случаев шаровую молнию наблюдали при ясной погоде. 
   Загадочный и трагический случай произошел в 1978 году с группой альпинистов в горах Западного Кавказа. В палатку, в которой лежали пять человек, ночью проникла шаровая молния в виде ярко-желтого теннисного мяча. Сначала шар медленно двигался на высоте одного метра над полом, а потом начал нападать на спящих альпинистов, прожигая спальные мешки. В больнице у пострадавших обнаружили жестокие раны. Но это не были ожоги - местами были вырваны куски мышц буквально до костей. Одного альпиниста шар убил. Мастер спорта международного класса по альпинизму В. Кавуненко заявил нечто странное: "Здесь орудовала не шаровая молния... Огненный зверь долго и упорно издевался над 
нами..." 
   Но не всегда встречи человека с шаровой молнией заканчиваются трагически. Иногда шар появляется среди группы людей, не причиняя никому вреда. В 1996 году в Глостершире, Англия шаровая молния залетела в заводской цех. Она проплыла вдоль перекрытий крыши и станков, светясь голубым и оранжевым светом и разбрасывая искры. Затем, ударила в окно и распалась. Все произошло в течение 2 секунд. В результате была повреждена телефонная система завода, а рабочие только сильно испугались. 
   Курьезный случай произошел с одним мальчиком-пастушком. Наслушавшись от взрослых, что молнию можно отогнать веткой, он около 10 минут успешно наступал на нее, пока "гостья" не ретировалась… 
   На сегодняшний день существует более ста гипотез, претендующих на объяснение физической сути шаровой молнии. Однако ни одну из них не удается подтвердить с достаточной степенью надежности. Экзотическое поведение шаровой молнии дает простор для самых необузданных фантазий. Часто в описаниях очевидцев встречается отношение к молнии как к живому существу. Есть мнение, что молния является аналогом НЛО или существом из параллельного мира с непостижимым разумом и логикой.

----------


## Jemal

Ученые нашли Ад?  

Несколько лет назад под грифом «Совершенно секретно» в Национальном управлении по космической азронавтике (НАСА) хранилась сенсационная информация. 9 августа 1973 года с борта космического кора*** «Скайлэб-2» астронавты передали сообщение, ошеломившее всех сотрудников Лаборатории космических исследований США. В нем говорилось: «Ад находится в середине Солнца. Мы видим, как горят мертвые. Мы видим ад». Связь на несколько секунд прервалась, а затем посланники Земли передовали из космического пространства обычные для полета данные, как будто и не было перед этим сенсационного послания.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Специалисты НАСА долгие 16 лет опровергали все слухи об этом событии. Но в 1985 году американский журнал «Мировая наука» приподнял завесу тайны. Невероятное сообщение экипажа «Скайлэб-2» было, оказывается, опубликовано и повергло людей в ужас. 
В августе 1978 года астронавты, находясь на борту космического кора***, исследовали солнечные вспышки при помощи спектрогелиографа, который отмечал все изменения на фотопленке. Во время этого наблюдения на небесном светиле произошел взрыв огромной силы. Из глубины огненного шара на 800 тысяч километров (!) вверх рванулся столб гелия.

И неожиданно на глазах у ошарашенных наблюдателей жидкий поток газа застыл. Целых 70 секунд прибор фиксировал кошмарное видение: на этом огненном столбе появились сотни тысяч человеческих лиц, измученных пытками в вечном пламене. Вначале астронавты подумали, что это галлюцинация, но изображения лиц были очень четкими. Астронавты видели то, чего, по мнению атеистов, не существует, - ад.

Как утверждает журнал, в настоящее время данные, полученные американцами, тщательно изучаются.

*Чистилище*





> Спустя десять лет после этого сенсационного сообщения некоторые американские издания поведали читателям о еще одном фантастическом событии. Используя специально созданную аппаратуру и телескоп для наблюдений в инфракрасном излучении, исследователи НАСА засняли на фотопленку странное явление: в открытом космосе парили призраки умерших людей и животных.
> 
> Это событие вызвало резкое разногласие между представителями официальной науки, парапсихологами и служителями Церкви. Но в одном были едины все: фотография подлинная! Один из членов официальной комиссии экспертов заявил: «Мы давно знаем о существовании призраков. Еще в мае 1993 года мы смогли увидеть эти существа в космосе с помощью телескопа «Хабл»… Однако руководство НАСА и правительство решили эти сведения засекретить до тех пор, пока можно будет объяснить людям, что представляют собой эти светящиеся образования, имеющие форму человека.
> 
> Первые снимки неведомого ученые получили, когда исследовали влияние Солнца на планету Нептун. На фотографиях четко просматривалось множество светящихся человеческих тел. Мнения научных деятелей по этому поводу были неоднозначны.
> 
> Педро Гарсия, испанский теолог, считает: «Эта часть Вселенной представляет собой чистилище – место между раем и адом. Здесь души умерших ожидают суда за свои земные дела». 
> 
> Другой знаменитый американский физик, пожелавший сохранить инкогнито, сказал: «Эти формы – результат электрических импульсов – подлинная сущность жизни, которая не имеет ни начала, ни конца. Когда люди умирают, электричество тела выходит в космос. И это все».
> ...

----------


## АВИАТОР

Опрос: Верите ли Вы в паронормальные явления.
Никогда не верил во всякую чепуху, но после того, как сам увидел приходиться верить. Это было 18 июля сего года. Стояли мы с женой на балконе 9 этажа, было около 12 часов ночи, смотрели фейерверк (тут около нас свадьба шла, вот они и феерили) и из-за него не сразу заметили светящийся диск, довольно яркий, который летел в нашу сторону. Через минуту он пролетел почти над нами со скоростью ~ 50-60 км/ч, звука я не услышал, жена тоже ничего  не услышала. Расстояние до него было 30-40 м, это был продолговатый диск с жёлтой подсветкой внизу, по размерам как игрушечный, меньше легк. машины, каких либо реактивных струй или винтов и пропеллеров я не заметил. Бесшумно так пролетел над нами и.............я понял, что ОНИ есть. Вот такая история.

----------


## Jemal

> Лунатизм и сомнамбулизм 
> 
> Нам не кажется странным то, что днем человек ходит и говорит. Но вызывает удивление способность человека заниматься тем же самым и во сне. 
> Снохождение 
> 
> Хождение во сне в медицинской литературе называется сомнамбулизмом, а в простонаречии - лунатизмом. Сомнамбулизм достаточно распространенное явление. Около 2% всех людей периодически ходят во сне. Снохождение возникает обычно во время неполного пробуждения от глубокого дельта-сна, при этом мозг пребывает в состоянии полусна-полубодрствования. Глаза сомнамбулы обычно открыты. Он все видит, так как обходит мебель и другие препятствия, и может давать односложные ответы на простые вопросы. Воспоминания о ночных "экскурсиях" на следующее утро не сохраняются, что касается и непроизвольного мочеиспускания, характерного для лунатиков. 
> 
> С явлением лунатизма связано много легенд: он считается признаком сумасшествия, утверждают, что опасно будить лунатика и что он остро ощущает опасность и не может навредить себе. Все это неверно. Сомнамбулизм отнюдь не является признаком сумасшествия; лунатика разбудить очень сложно - лучше осторожно проводить его обратно к постели; около 25% лунатиков наносят себе различные повреждения во время ночных блужданий. Бывает, что сомнамбулы вываливаются из окон, ошибочно принимая их за двери. Иногда можно услышать истории о том, как в состоянии сомнамбулизма люди водили автомобили, управляли самолетами и выполняли другие сложные виды деятельности. На самом деле это маловероятно. Хотя находясь в состоянии спутанности сознания сомнамбула способен сесть в машину и завести двигатель, вести ее нормально он не сможет из-за отсутствия в такие моменты быстрых рефлексов - тут же произойдет авария. 
> 
> ...










> Что такое геопатогенные зоны?  
> 
> 
> Геопатогенные зоны – это участки на поверхности Земли, которые обладают необычными природными свойствами и выделяются ими на фоне окружающего пространства. 
> 
> Эти зоны возникают из-за неоднородности строения земной коры. В этих местах наблюдаются изменения характеристик, жизненно важных для человека.
> 
> Практически в любом помещении существует локальное место, в котором спокойное состояние земного поля может быть нарушено процессами, характерными для геопатогенных зон. Все дело в длительности такого воздействия, - чем больше время человек проводит в зоне, тем больше вероятность того, что его организм, подвергающийся дополнительным нагрузкам, со временем будет не в состоянии противостоять заболеваниям. Так развиваются и обостряются болезни.
> 
> ...

----------


## Jemal

> Чудо телепортации 
> 
> Кто из нас не знаком с фантастическими литературными или киносюжетами о внезапном исчезновении или появлении как бы ниоткуда людей и предметов. Добрые и злые феи, тролли, всякие там старички-боровички, волшебники... 
> 
> Они в мгновение ока появляются, чтоб помочь или помешать сказочному герою в критическую минуту. А есть ли реальные факты такого рода? Многие исследователи твердят: есть. И приводят свидетельства очевидцев. Правда, если отвергнуть спиритуалистические россказни, которых за всю историю оккультизма накопилась масса, то достоверных, доказанных остается сравнительно мало. Тем не менее еще в 1930 году англичанин Чарльз Форт, чтоб отличать этот аномальный эффект от других (левитации, психо - и телекинеза, полтергейста) придумал термин "телепортация" (греческое tele - "далеко", английское portage - "перенос"). И первым сделал попытку научно объяснить сей феномен. Сегодня специалисты подразумевают под ней странные невидимые перемещения чего-либо в пространстве-времени (в прошлое, в будущее, в иное место).
> 
> Обратившись к древним письменным источникам, можно найти любопытные примеры. Вот лишь один из них. Предание гласит, что живший в I веке языческий философ и врач Аполлоний Тинайский мог мгновенно перемещаться в Эфес, чтоб лечить людей, заболевших чумой. Однажды римский император Домициан отдал мудреца под суд. Однако Аполлоний прямо на его глазах и всех, кто присутствовал в зале суда, исчез, словно испарился. "Беглеца" видели в этот же момент на расстоянии нескольких дней пути от "вечного города".
> 
> Один из наиболее известных уникальных фактов относится к 1880 году. На глазах членов своей семьи средь бела дня исчез фермер Ланг из штата Теннесси - он шел к ним по полю и будто сквозь землю провалился. Задокументированы случаи, когда людей "спасала" телепортация в минуту опасности. Правда, часто после этого они жаловались на провал в памяти и головные боли. Бывали поразительные истории и с животными, главным образом домашними. К примеру, корову запирали на ночь в родном сарае, а утром ее находили в соседней деревне. Что касается предметного мира, то тут можно перечислять всевозможные мясные, рыбные, зерновые, лягушачьи, мышиные, денежные, кровавые и другие дожди. Непонятно, откуда все это добро появляется в небе и потом падает на головы людей. Скажем, зимой 1958 года неаполитанцы увидели, как с неба свалился артиллерийский снаряд. Местные следователи осмотрели его и обнаружили клеймо, которое свидетельствовало: снаряд образца 1942 года. Получается, "прилетел" он через 16 лет с полей сражений второй мировой войны, ибо никаких самолетов в небе Неаполя на тот момент не было. Чем не эффект телепортации?
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

*Объявляю благодарность Джемалу за создание и развитие этой темы!*

----------


## АВИАТОР

Не поверите, но опять... Сижу за компом вечером, из окошка открывается неплохой обзор.Вижу какой-то огонёк в небе:летит так медленно, то появится,то исчезнет.Взял я свою "позорную" трубу, и что я вижу: НОЧЬЮ.. над МИНСКОМ...ВОЗДУШНЫЙ ШАР! Жёлтого цвета, а огонёк-это они горелку то открывали,то закрывали.Так он мимо нас и пролетел, высоковато,метров 200 где то.

----------


## Jemal

Деформация черепа. Для чего это было нужно?  

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

При помощи различных ухищрений, сводящихся к ограничению возможностей развития черепной коробки, представители этих народов добиваются неестественной формы головы. Поскольку рост черепной коробки происходит значительно медленнее, чем других костей скелета, и с возрастом кости черепа становятся менее податливы внешнему воздействию, для получения деформированной формы "скульпторам по живым головам" приходится "работать с материалом" достаточно длительное время и начинать с самого раннего детства "заготовки". Ниже представлены снимки такой деформации головы племенами Конго, Судана и островов Новые Гебриды (западная часть Тихого океана) 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

 Как показывают археологические находки, данный обычай был распространен достаточно широко и уходит своими корнями в глубокую древность. Скажем, следы практики деформации прослеживаются на обоих американских континентах. В Северной Америке деформация черепов прослеживается у майя и других различных племен. Причем практиковалась она вплоть до совсем недавнего времени.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Характерно, что в некоторых местах практика деформации черепов носила весьма массовый характер. Например, на искусственном острове Хайна, отделенного ныне от полуострова Юкатан узкой полоской воды от 10 до 100 метров, в одном из могильников из 24 сохранившихся черепов взрослых 13 были мужскими, - в восьми случаях присутствует намеренная черепная деформация. 11 были женскими, из которых только в четырех случаях присутствует намеренная деформация черепа. В целом же соотношение деформированных и недеформированных черепов составляет 12:12. В большинстве случаев деформация носит традиционный для майя лобно-затылочный характер, но иногда заходит даже на область носа.

Такой же весьма распространенный характер носила практика деформации и в Южной Америке, которую можно встретить в целом ряде культур этого континента - Чавин, Лаурикоча, Паракас, Наска, Пуэрто-Моорин, инков и др.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  

 Имеется версия, что даже широко известные моаи острова Пасхи изображают фигуры с удлиненной головой, а их странные красноватого цвета "головные уборы" - на самом деле лишь волосы, под которыми и скрывается эта удлиненная форма головы.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Таким образом, практика деформирования головы имеет (и имела в прошлом) весьма широкую географию. При этом прослеживается определенная закономерность: при всем разнообразии методов и форм воздействия на форму черепной коробки (от тугих повязок-шапочек до специальных конструкционных деревянных приспособлений) явно доминирует стремление добиться лишь одного результата деформации - вытянутой головы.

Возникает вполне закономерный вопрос: каковы истоки столь массового (и единообразного во всех регионах!) стремления к удлиненной форме головы?.. Вопрос - далеко не праздный, если учесть данные современной медицины о том, что подобное воздействие на голову помимо причиняемых неудобств и неприятных ощущений способствует возникновению регулярных головных болей и серьезно увеличивает риск негативных последствий для психического и физического здоровья в целом.

Официальная история не дает сколь-нибудь исчерпывающего ответа на этот вопрос, списывая все лишь на культовый обряд с непонятной мотивацией. Однако даже при всей реальной силе воздействия религии и культа на весь образ жизни людей, ее явно недостаточно. Для подобного "фанатического стремления к уродству" должен существовать весьма мощный стимул. И стимул достаточно устойчивый, если учитывать повсеместность и длительность этой "традиции".

В последнее время все больше исследователей склоняются к нейрофизиологической версии. Изменение формы черепа оказывает влияние и на различные области коры головного мозга, что способствует изменению определенных признаков и навыков человека. Серьезные исследования в этой области еще даже не начаты. Но и без них среди до сих пор практикующих деформацию черепа племен что-то не замечено каких-либо особых положительных сдвигов в психических способностях. Да и служители культов (шаманы и жрецы), для которых способности, например, впадать в транс или входить в медитацию весьма важны, к деформации черепа вовсе не стремятся.

Альтернативную академической науке версию озвучил Дэникен - сторонник версии реального существования древних "богов", являвшихся представителями инопланетной цивилизации и, вполне возможно, обладавшими некоторыми физиологическими отличиями от представителей земной расы. В рамках этой версии, боги имели вытянутую форму головы, и люди стремились "уподобиться богам". Есть ли для такого варианта какие-нибудь объективные основания?.. Оказывается, есть.

Среди черепов удлиненной формы в Южной Америке найдены и такие, которые вполне могут претендовать на роль черепов... самих "богов"!
  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Эти черепа были сфотографированы Робертом Конноли во время его поездок по всему миру, в течение которых он собирал различные материалы о древних цивилизациях. Открытие этих черепов стало неожиданностью для него самого. Роберт Конолли издал фотографии этих черепов, а также результаты своих исследований на отдельном CD-ROM, назвав его "Поиск древней мудрости" в 1995 году.

Первое, что бросается в глаза - это аномальная форма и размеры, не имеющие ничего общего с черепом современного человека кроме самых общих черт ("коробка" для мозга, челюсти, дырки для глаз и носа)...

Дело в том, что в ходе преднамеренной деформации человеческих черепов можно изменить форму черепной коробки, но не ее объем. На приведенных же выше фотографиях изображены черепа, превышающие по объему обычный человеческий череп почти в два раза (на прорисовках рядом с фото это видно)!

(Справедливости ради надо отметить, что и среди людей встречаются случаи увеличенных размеров черепной коробки при некоторых заболеваниях. Однако при подобной степени отклонения размеров головы от нормальных размеров люди близки к состоянию "овоща" и до взрослого состояния не доживают.)

К сожалению, хотя для тех, кто допускает возможность реального существования древних "богов" во плоти, версия, озвученная Дэникеном, прямо-таки напрашивается, она не так уж и далеко уходит от трактовки странной традиции в качестве культового обряда...

Конечно, подражание реальному прототипу гораздо лучше согласуется с фактом единообразия формы деформации на громадной территории, охватывающей почти все континенты, нежели стремление подражать выдуманному культовому образу, но можно ли все-таки продвинуться чуть дальше?..

Обратимся к еще одному феномену, также связанного с воздействием на черепную коробку, а именно: к трепанации черепа с древнейших времен.

Факт проведения успешных операций по трепанации в глубокой древности (недавно Daily Telegraph сообщила об обнаружении на берегах Темзы черепа со следами трепанации, датируемого 1750-1610 гг. до н.э.) считается уже достоверно установленным. Дело в том, что, во-первых, характер отверстий при трепанации резко отличается от ран, наносимых при ударе каким-либо оружием, - нет трещин в черепной коробке вокруг отверстия. И во-вторых, имеется возможность определенно устанавливать выживание пациента после такой операции. Хирурги и антропологи знают, что в случае удачной трепанации, то есть когда пациенту удается не умереть, отверстие в черепе постепенно закрывается восстанавливающейся костной тканью. Если же на черепе следов заживления нет, это значит, что пациент скончался во время операции или вскоре после нее. В этом случае возможны следы костного воспаления по краям отверстия.

Жестокая версия?..

Но чем, скажите, нейрохирургические эксперименты богов над людьми отличаются над теми экспериментами, которые проводят сами люди в лабораториях над мышами, собаками и даже обезьянами?.. Мы оправдываем свои эксперименты "высокими гуманными целями" - стремлением совершенствования лечебных методов и препаратов для самих людей. Тогда бы почему бы богам не иметь такого же "оправдания"? Только уже по отношению к ним самим...

В итоге получается, что вытянутые черепа могут относиться сразу к трем вариантам: 1) черепа самих "яйцеголовых богов"; 2) черепа их потомков-полукровок; 3) черепа людей, "замаскированных" под богов при помощи искусственной деформации. И по имеющимся характерным признакам - в виде отличия объема черепной коробки, формы, следов внешнего воздействия и т.п. - вполне возможно выделить из общей массы находок черепа каждой группы. Но это - задача будущих исследований...

На будущее остается и еще одна загадка: черепа совершенно иной формы. Их очень мало, но они есть!..

----------


## Jemal

Подземная золотая церковь привлекает НЛО?

В районе белорусских деревень Черкасово, Заречье и Кашино, что на территории Оршанского района, образовался, как утверждают местные жители, свой бермудский треугольник.

Тут якобы не раз наблюдали неопознанные летающие объекты. Вот и недавно пенсионерка из деревни Заречье Нина Морозова видела своими глазами светящийся в вечерней темноте тарелкообразный предмет. По словам женщины, НЛО даже пытался преследовать ее!

«Ничего удивительного! — утверждает другой пенсионер, Михаил Атрашкевич, который искренне верит словам своей землячки. — Еще в детстве наши бабушки рассказывали легенду о том, что в этих местах, под землей, находится церковь из чистого золота. Вот она, небось, и привлекает инопланетян».

Старожилы рассказывают, что во время войны немцы хотели провести здесь раскопки, но не успели. Живой интерес к местности есть и у современных белорусских археологов, которые обследовали крутой — высотой в 10 метров — курган у деревни Черкасово.

_Jemal добавил 19.08.2009 в 17:28_
Случаи увечий животных участились в Аргентине  

На протяжении одной недели в июле 2009 года на ферме в окрестностях города Пуэльчеса в провинции Ла-Пампа были найдены изувеченные останки семи голов большого рогатого скота. Согласно с утверждениями местных скотоводов, в то же время, на протяжении нескольких ночей, в небе над местностью были замечены необычные огни.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




Важно отметить, что появление подобных огней, ассоциируемых с НЛО, в этом регионе – явление далеко  не редкое. Известны случаи, когда местные жители связывались с организацией CEUFO, дабы запечатлеть маневры странных транспортных средств, которые были видны даже днём. Кроме того, в число очевидцев события входили представители правоохранительных органов и местных властей. 
Жители региона отметили странное поведение других животных, которые боялись приближаться к останкам, а также необычный характер надрезов, кажущихся чересчур точными. Кроме того, положение останков свидетельствует о том, что животные не пытались каким бы то ни было образом бороться с угрозой или оттолкнуть нападавшего. 

Экспертиза, проведённая на месте происшествия, опровергла предположения о естественном происхождении порезов или о нанесении увечий животным вследствие столкновения с высоковольтными проводами. Кроме того, подобные порезы, были обнаружены на деревьях в окрестностях места происшествия.

Источник: ufo.ck.ua

_Jemal добавил 24.08.2009 в 14:15_
В поисках Олгой-Хорхоя  

Осторожно пробираясь сухими песками пустыни Гоби, чешский ученый Иван Макерль внимательно смотрит под ноги, он знает – каждый следующий шаг может стать его последним. Прощупывая песок перед собой, он смотрит по сторонам, всегда готовый к тому, что его одиночество будет нарушено присутствием существа, способного убить одним рывком, одной струей ядовитой жидкости, направленной в лицо.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Это животное настолько скрытно, что ему все еще удается избегать фотографов, но местные жители знают – оно есть, скрывается во тьме, готовится нанести случайной жертве один единственный, но роковой удар. Они называют его олгой-хорхой. 
Очевидцы сообщают, что на вид он представляет собой что-то вроде темно-красного червя, от двух до пяти футов в длину. Особое место в его рационе занимают коровы, в которых он выстреливает желтой слюной-кислотой, а те, кому не повезло оказаться к нему слишком близко, могут также получить электрический удар, достаточной силы, чтобы убить верблюда… или человека.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Впервые об олгой-хорхое (лат. Allghoi khorkhoi) заговорил американский палеонтолог профессор Рой Чепмен Эндрюс в своей книге «По следам древнего человека» в 1926, но было непохоже, что он сам в него верил. Всего несколько лет назад, в 2005, группа английских ученых и криптозооологов провела месяц в полной опасностей пустыне Гоби в поисках легендарного существа, но, несмотря на то, что многие местные жители были опрошены, никто из них не смог сказать, что видел олгой-хорхоя лично.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Но все равно за эти четыре недели команда собрала достаточно улик, чтобы убедиться, что этот червь действительно существует. Главный исследователь, Ричард Фримен, сказал: «Каждое описание личного наблюдения существа, каждая история описывает олгой-хорхоя с поразительной точностью: красно-коричневая червеобразная змея, два фута длиной, два дюйма толщиной, никаких видимых различий между головой и хвостом».

И вот сегодня по пустыне путешествует криптозоолог-самоучка Иван Макерль. Еще мальчиком он зачитывался русским палеонтологом Ефремовым, писавшим об этом черве, способном таинственным образом убивать людей со значительного расстояния то ли ядом, то ли электрическим ударом.
«Поначалу я думал, это просто выдумка, - говорит Макерль. – Но когда я учился в университете, в нашем классе был студент из Монголии и я спросил у него: Ты знаешь что-нибудь об олгой-хорхое? Я уж думал, он рассмеется мне в лицо и ничего не ответит, но он наклонился, как будто намереваясь поведать страшную тайну, и сказал: Знаю. Очень странное создание».

Так существует ли олгой-хорхой и что если да? Это еще придется выяснить, но помните, если вам однажды захочется рвануть в пустыню Гоби на его поиски – не одевайтесь в желтое. По слухам, этот цвет привлекает нашего морщинистого друга лучше всего. И не говорите потом, что мы не предупреждали.

Источник: ufo.ck.ua

----------


## vova230

Планета Нибиру оказывается существует.
смотрите: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

В Турции родился ягнёнок-мутант 

В Турции родился ягненок с лицом, напоминающим человеческое. По словам ветеринаров, феномен обусловлен авитаминозом.

Мертворожденный козленок внес сумятицу в турецком городе Измир. 29-летний ветеринар Элибол Эрхан путем кесарево сечения помог разродиться козе на одной из ферм.

Однако спасти ягненка все равно не удалось. Как ни пытались ветеринары вернуть его к жизни. Больше всего ветеринаров поразило то, что очертания головы мутанта являлось почти точной копией человеческого лица. 

"Я уже сталкивался с мутациями у коров и овец. Видел одноглазого теленка, теленка с двумя головами, встречались и детеныши с пятью ногами, но когда я увидел этот плод, то не мог поверить своим глазам. Его мать не могла родить сама, мне пришлось делать кесарево сечение. Голова ягненка разительно напоминала человеческое лицо - глаза, нос, рот. Только ушки остались овечьи", - сказал 29-летний ветврач.
Дальнейшая судьба мутанта неизвестна. Предполагается, что он будет отправлен для масштабных исследований. Ученые попытаются выяснить, что явилось причиной такой странной и одновременно ужасной мутации. Кстати, примечательно, что другой козленок, родившийся одновременно с мутантом, ничем не отличается от своих собратьев. И сейчас чувствует себя превосходно.





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

*Байки из анатомички* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*Есть профессии, которые вызывают у обычных людей чувство мистического ужаса. К таким профессиям можно смело отнести ремесло патологоанатома. Почти три с половиной десятилетия своей жизни посвятил этому делу екатеринбуржец Егор Матвеевич Фокин.*

Когда в 1976 году Егор Фокин пришел на работу во второй городской морг, наставником у него стал пожилой и к тому времени спившийся патологоанатом Сергей Петрович Кружилин. Жена, не терпевшая пьяных, часто выгоняла Кружи-лина из дома, и тот, бывало, после рабочего дня оставался ночевать в анатомичке. По ночам он будто бы не раз становился свидетелем необъяснимых явлений. Так, из историй Кружи-лина Егор узнал, что покойники частенько переговариваются между собой, ожидая момента, когда родственники заберут их из морга. В обычной обстановке их переговоры можно и не услышать. Но вот ночью посетитель «холодной», оставшись один на один с неподвижными телами, лежащими на металлических стеллажах, имеет шанс уловить бормотание, которое словно витает вокруг в воздухе.





> Однажды Кружилину попался весьма «скандальный» мертвец. Стоило патологоанатому войти в «холодную», кактот принимался ругаться последними словами за то, что Сергей Петрович неаккуратно пришил ему голову, отрезанную трамваем. Кружилину пришлось исправлять свой брак. В другой раз клиентом Кружи-лина оказалось тело молодой девицы, скончавшейся от сердечного приступа. Эта покойница по ночам чуть слышно напевала весьма приятным высоким голосом. Когда через день родственники пришли за трупом, Кружилин поинтересовался личностью покойной. Выяснилось, что девушка имела консерваторское образование и работала в местном оперном театре...
> Едва ли не каждую смену пожилой коллега удивлял Фокина своими историями, которые поначалу вызывали у Егора страх. Однако вскоре он решил, что все рассказы Кружилина - это болезненные фантазии спившегося старика.
> 
> *«Не бери его за нос»*
> 
> У Сергея Петровича было много профессиональных, на первый взгляд, странных примет, которыми он щедро делился с молодым подопечным. Так, Сергей Петрович считал обяза тел ьн ы м состригать с затыл ка каждого трупа небол ьшую п ряд| волос и оставлять ее у себя. По мнению Кружилина, каждьн покойник желает чем-то заплатить патологоанатому за егс работу. Этот клок волос и являлся последней оплатой усоп шего за оказанную ему услугу. Еще Сергей Петрович всегдг старался закончить свой рабочий день на четном количестве вскрытых тел и всякий раз расстраивался, когда последниг. трупом оказывался женский. В этом случае он молча выпи вал стакан водки, мысленно поминая усопшую. Кружилин не советовал Егору класть ладонь на голову трупа, долгое время стоять к нему спиной, браниться, находясь рядом с телом, v ронять на него хлебные крошки (Кружилин частенько перекусывал, что называется, на рабочем месте). 
> 
> Особенно Сергей Петрович не рекомендовал Егору брать покойника за нос. Всякий раз, когда Фокин принимался расспрашивать умудренного жизненным и профессиональным опытом коллегу, почему нельзя этого делать, Кружилин уходил от ответа.
> 
> ...





[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sadist

Гме ну мну просто был случай мы как-то решили "Жмура" вызвать а он сцуко реально вызвалССо так там теперь мой дружбела живе седы весь вот так.

----------


## vova230

> Гме ну мну просто был случай мы как-то решили "Жмура" вызвать а он сцуко реально вызвалССо так там теперь мой дружбела живе седы весь вот так.


 С такими вещами не играются. Вашему другу еще очень повезло. Могло окончиться гораздо печальнее.

----------


## Irina

*В Англии обнаружены «ребусы» на полях* 

ЛОНДОН, 25 мая 2010. В Британии в графстве Уилтшир появился новый круг на поле. Диск размером около 100 м был сделан на рапсовом поле рядом с мельницей. Структура была обнаружена 22 мая неподалеку от другого круга, появившегося ранее. 

Особенность нового диска в том, что он был создан в соответствии с математической формулой Эйлера.

По словам Люси Прингл, занимающейся изучением кругов на полях, структура содержит двоичную систему исчисления, ноль и единицу.

Сочетание нолей и единиц в сегментах круга можно представить в виде диатонической гаммы, которую можно воспроизвести на пианино, сообщает портал Zhelezyaka со ссылкой на Daily Mail.

Напомним, что круги на полях — это рисунки в виде колец, кругов и других геометрических фигур, появляющихся на полях с растениями. Эти рисунки могут быть небольшими или иметь настолько большой размер, что их можно увидеть целиком лишь с самолета.

Круги на полях стали привлекать общественное внимание в 1970-х—1980-х гг., когда их впервые обнаружили на юге Англии. На приоритет в создании кругов претендовали британцы Дуглас Бауэр и Дэвид Чорли, которые заявили в 1991 году, что с 1978 года сделали более 250 кругов на полях при помощи веревки и палки, положив этим начало феномену.

Их работа была продолжена другими группами создателей кругов, такими как «Circlemakers» художника Джона Лундберга.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: dailymail.co.uk, круги на полях

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: dailymail.co.uk, расшифровка «ребуса»

----------


## BiZ111

Та Англия проводит чемпионаты мира по кругам на полях. Неужели кто-то верит в её НЛОшные круги? :lol:

----------


## Irina

> Неужели кто-то верит в её НЛОшные круги?


Я не верю, но красиво смотрятся они

----------


## Irina

*Гипотеза феномена шаровой молнии*

Феномен шаровых молний до сих пор не имеет научного обоснования. Ученые австрийского Инсбрукского университета выдвинули гипотезу, что многие свидетели шаровых молний испытывали воздействие на мозг магнитного поля, которое быстро меняется во времени и создаёт уже поле локальное электрическое. При воздействии этого поля возникают зрительные фосфены. Фосфен – визуальное ощущение, которое возникает у человека без воздействия света на глаз. Выглядит как светящиеся точки, фигуры, появляющиеся самостоятельно в темноте или при сильном нажатии на глаза.

Известно, что завершающей стадией развития наземной молнии служит "обратный удар" от земли к небу, на одну типичную вспышку приходится 2-5 таких ударов, а иногда 20 и больше. Такая молния длится 1–2 секунды.

Как сообщают австрийские учёные в пресс-релизе, результаты расчёта влияния полей от такой молнии на человека практически идеально совпадают с параметрами при которых возникает эффект фосфенов. Чтобы наблюдатель увидел фосфены, ему нужно располагаться в 20–200 метрах от точки удара.

----------


## vova230

Вот посмотрите видео. Интересно, но только жаль на платнике, как по гостю скинуть не знаю.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ловкость рук и никакого мошенничества

----------

